# À la claire fontaine m'en allant promener



## Janpiet

Bonjour,

Le verbe conjugué dans l'expression ci-dessus est-ce 'aller' ou 's'en aller'?

Comment dirait-on en français moderne:
_
1) En m'en allant me promener ...?
2) En me promenant ...?_
_3) En allant me promener .... ?

_Y a-t-il une différence entre 2 et 3 ?

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

On dirait aujourd'hui : _En allant me promener…_


----------



## Janpiet

[...]
Ne dit on pas aussi _En me promenant? _Quelle est la différence? Il me semble que _En allant me promener _signifie que la promenade n'a pas encore commencé.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Roméo31

Janpiet (sur quoi ?)

Pour répondre à ta 1re question, je te précise que :

*La forme infinitive est "s'en aller".* On it que le pronom "en" est "semi-agglutiné" au verbe, comme dans "s'en retourner", "s'en revenir". Il est agglutiné dans "s'enfuir".


----------



## volo

Bonjour,

Chez Georges Brassens (_Dans l’eau de la claire fontaine_), on trouve:

« Le jeu dut plaire à l’ingénue,
Car à la fontaine, souvent,
Elle * s’alla baigner* toute nue
En priant Dieu qu’il fît du vent »

Or je ne crois pas que ce soit si moderne que ça (et si correct aujourd'hui) :https://books.google.com/ngrams/gra...smoothing=3&share=&direct_url=t1;,s'aller;,c0


----------



## Janpiet

Roméo31 said:


> *La forme infinitive est "s'en aller".*



Donc, la phrase suivante peut être déduite correctement:

_Je m'en vais promener.

_D'accord?


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, pas en français standard. De nos jours, on dira : _Je vais (aller) me promener_.


----------



## CapnPrep

Janpiet said:


> Il me semble que _En allant me promener _signifie que la promenade n'a pas encore commencé.


Si l'analyse de Roméo31 est correcte, le sens est en fait « [en] partant me promener ». Mais je pense que tu as raison : cela veut dire que la promenade n'a pas commencé, qu'elle est simplement envisagée, ou alors qu'elle commence à peine que la personne décide de l'interrompre pour se baigner dans la fontaine.


----------



## Maître Capello

Effectivement, en français contemporain, si l'on dit _en allant me promener_, cela implique que l'on n'a pas encore commencé la promenade. Toutefois, dans la phrase de la chanson, la personne est déjà en chemin ; elle est même arrivée à la fontaine puisqu'elle s'y baigne :
_
À la claire fontaine m'en allant promener
J'ai trouvé l'eau si belle que je m'y suis baigné._


----------



## Janpiet

CapnPrep said:


> Si l'analyse de Roméo31 est correcte, le sens est en fait « [en] partant me promener ».



Au cas où le verbe conjugué serait _*s'en aller* promener_ il me semble logique que la forme *m'en allant*_ promener _s'en suit. Ce qui veut dire que _promener _n'était pas utilisé comme verbe pronominal. 

Peut-être *m'en allant promener* est devenu *en me promenant *en français contemporain?

Mais il ne peut être exclu que l'auteur de la chanson n'était simplement pas grand grammairien.

Merci pour votre ténacité.


----------



## CapnPrep

Maître Capello said:


> Toutefois, dans la phrase de la chanson, la personne est déjà en chemin ; elle est même arrivée à la fontaine puisqu'elle s'y baigne


La personne se trouve à la fontaine, oui, mais les mots de la chanson ne disent pas que la fontaine est une halte sur le chemin de la promenade ou le point d'arrivée de la promenade. À moins qu'on puisse établir que _s'en aller _+ Infinitif aurait changé de sens selon les époques, mais je ne crois pas que ce soit le cas.


Janpiet said:


> Ce qui veut dire que _promener _n'était pas utilisé comme verbe pronominal.


Oui, il s'agit soit d'un emploi intransitif de _promener_ (qui est attesté, voir par ex. le DMF), soit d'une suppression du pronom réfléchi accompagnant le complément infinitif (que l'on peut observer encore dans _faire taire qqn_ pour _faire *se* taire qqn_).


----------



## Maître Capello

CapnPrep said:


> La personne se trouve à la fontaine, oui, mais les mots de la chanson ne disent pas que la fontaine est une halte sur le chemin de la promenade ou le point d'arrivée de la promenade.


Oui, mais on peut en revanche exclure qu'elle serait en train de partir pour aller se promener, qui est le sens de _en allant me promener_. Je ne vois pas comment on pourrait dire que la fontaine serait le point de départ de la promenade…


----------



## Janpiet

Maître Capello said:


> Oui, mais on peut en revanche exclure qu'elle serait en train de partir pour aller se promener...



Ne pourrait-on pas comprendre _*m'en allant* promener _comme _*à l'aller de ma promenade*_?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

Vous voulez dire à l'aller par opposition au retour ? Je ne pense pas, non.


----------



## SergueiL

J'ai toujours compris le début de cette chanson comme "allant me promener à la fontaine" mais à vous lire je m'aperçois qu'il n'est pas impossible que la claire fontaine ne soit pas le but de la promenade et que cette tournure suggère aussi que _j'allais me promenant lorsque je vis l'eau de la claire fontaine et elle me sembla si belle que je m'y suis baignée_.


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour à tous,

*1. Toutd'abord, il convient de rappeler que "s'en aller" suivi d'un infinitif a deux sens différents :* 

a) Il marque* un déplacement en vue de ce qui est exprimé par l'infinitif*. Ex. : _Je m'en vais voir ce qui se passe  _Dans cet emploi, on ne le trouve plus guère qu'à l'indicatif présent, surtout à la 1re personne du singulier.

b) Il peut également exprimer* un futur proche, et non plus une idée de déplacement. *Ici, "s'en aller" est un semi-auxiliaire utilisé au lieu de "aller". Employé, actuellement, uniquement à la  1re personne du singulier. Ex. : _Je m'en vais vous le dire _(=" Je vais vous le dire"). Ce tour est *vieilli.*

(J. Hanse explique bien tout cela dans son dictionnaire des difficultés.) 

*2.* A mon sens, _A la claire fontaine m'en allant promener _signifie ici (sens a) "m'étant déplacé jusqu'à la claire fontaine pour me promener" (/"Jai trouvé l'eau si belle" : notez le passé...) = "étant allé jusqu'à (à) la claire fontaine pour me promener" (remarque : l'idée de "étant allé jusqu'à - à - la claire fontaine pour m'*y* promener" n'est pas exprimée dans la chanson).


----------



## CapnPrep

La piste est prometteuse mais il faudrait vérifier que cet emploi de semi-auxiliaire existe bien au participe présent / gérondif. Le simple participe _a__llant_, par exemple, suivi d'un infinitif, n'exprime pas le futur proche sans idée de déplacement, en tout cas pas de nos jours. Trouve-t-on dans d'autres textes (quelle que soit l'époque) des exemples clairs de _m'en allant_ semi-auxiliaire du future proche + infinitif ?


----------



## Roméo31

J'ai retenu la solution a) et non b)...


----------



## Logospreference-1

Si on accepte la reformulation en langue actuelle, ou en langue non poétique, de « m'en allant promener à la claire fontaine » en (1) « en allant me promener à la claire fontaine », qui est en effet parfaitement compréhensible pour nous et qui n'ajoute rien au texte original, on ne peut pas interpréter dans un deuxième temps en (2) « m'en allant me promener à la claire fontaine », construction d'ailleurs bien plus bizarre que l'originale, et encore moins, me semble-t-il,  en (3) « m'en allant à la claire fontaine me promener ».
_
Je vais me promener à la claire fontaine_, c'est parfaitement clair, non ?


----------



## Janpiet

Logospreference-1 said:


> _Je vais me promener à la claire fontaine_, c'est parfaitement clair, non ?



Vu le contexte de la chanson, je dirais plutôt: _Lorsque je me_ _promenais à la claire fontaine (... j'ai trouvé l'eau si belle que je m'y suis baigné).

_Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je n'entendais pas toucher au participe présent ; si on cherche à le remplacer par une conjonction suivie d'un temps conjugué, on va commencer à diverger : (1) _Alors que j'étais allé (parti) me promener à la claire fontaine ? _Or la phrase originale ne dit pas_ m'étant allé promener. _(2)_ Quand je suis allé me promener à la claire fontaine ?_ Mais la suite ne va plus, car on a l'impression que la personne arrive à la claire fontaine en même temps qu'elle y part. C'est entre (1) et (2).


----------



## Roméo31

Logospreference-1 said:


> Si on accepte la reformulation en langue actuelle, ou en langue non poétique, de « m'en allant promener à la claire fontaine » en (1) « en allant me promener à la claire fontaine », qui est en effet parfaitement compréhensible pour nous et qui n'ajoute rien au texte original, on ne peut pas interpréter dans un deuxième temps en (2) « m'en allant me promener à la claire fontaine », construction d'ailleurs bien plus bizarre que l'originale, et encore moins, me semble-t-il,  en (3) « m'en allant à la claire fontaine me promener ».
> _
> Je vais me promener à la claire fontaine_, c'est parfaitement clair, non ?




Ça ne colle pas avec le texte de la chanson : _Je vais me promener à la claire fontaine /J'ai trouvé l'eau si belle... ?_


----------

